# Arduino Car Stereo Shaft style Built from scratch.



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

ts not often I find something that is this cool. But as time goes by, I seem to have also got the bug to do something like this. 






coming from this:











Full post on RetroJDM. 


  







Now why the build? 
Well...
*ANDREW'S 1977 CELICA (RA28) + 18R-G*



  





It started out here. But then it morphed into another car. 

But just for Eye Candy? This is what the car looks like:







 

The entire Idea was to emulate the look of the Early 80's Toyota Radios. 




























All these mods were done DIY with an Arduino board being the brain of the unit. 











If you want to try it on your own, he has uploaded the config files and everything you need to make your own, 
Future upgrades are going to be metal knobs and better button paint or 3D printed items. 




Some other cool projects he did is a VFD simulator where you play as a dog. It poops too! 













Arduino VFD Dog Simulator - Retro JDM







www.retrojdm.com





Also, if you like Arduino, Check this out too. Its worth looking at. 





Arduino OLED Gauges - Retro JDM







www.retrojdm.com






======================================================

Those of you who have stock Head units that don't want to or can't find an exact fit (Like me) are really going to love seeing what can be done. I'm planning on retro modding a stock deck with a Pioneer Internals. No real programming involved. Just wire switches to switches, and done. More on that build in the coming year.


----------

